# Done due diligence on Arimidex vs Aromasin but still cant decide which to go with



## loafie (Jan 15, 2019)

*Done due diligence on Arimidex vs Aromasin but still cant decide which to go with*

Hi all



Background info: 27 years old, going to run my first cycle of 500mg Test E, HCG, and Nolavadex

The only part that Im still undecided on is using Arimidex vs Aromasin.

I was wanting to go with Arimidex as it is more forgiving as it wont crash E2 as much as Aromasin will as I learn to dial my dose in, but on the other hand I have read that Arimidex doesnt work well with Nolvadex.

Perhaps I could take Aromasin but at half the dosage and monitor my blood levels of E2, and if E2 is too high or too low then add or subtract from my original Aromasin dosage?


Basically Im kind of stuck here not knowing which one to go with.


Any advice for which one to go on for my first cycle?


cheers


----------



## Spongy (Jan 15, 2019)

You're overthinking it.  Pick one and adjust as needed.  You may not even need one at 500mg.  Depends on the person.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 15, 2019)

Also, nova only for PCT?


----------



## DF (Jan 15, 2019)

If you are going to take an AI Adex/Aromasin you shouldn't need to run Nolva.  Also it is Adex that will wreck your E2 before Aromasin.


----------



## snake (Jan 15, 2019)

Anastrozole (Arimidex) is easier for me to adjust on the fly. Spongy is right that you may not need it but I would start with 0.5mg once a week. If you don't need it, it will be a small adjustment to stop. If you need more, it's a small adjustment to go up to 1 mg.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 15, 2019)

For me, aromasin is easier to dial in. Anastrozole was a nightmare.
This just goes to show Snake is wrong.
No just kidding...it shows how everyone is different and you'll have to try one out to find out for yourself.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 16, 2019)

flip a coin


----------



## Seeker (Jan 16, 2019)

unnecessary use of an AI just limits your full potential for gains. If you dont need it, don't use it. Always have it handy for if you do


----------



## Viduus (Jan 16, 2019)

Adex lasts a little longer if pinning consistency is an issue. I’d use Adex for recreational purposes.

Aromasin seems to be better with cholesterol management if your in TRT. It’s more expensive and insurance doesn’t cover it most of the time. (Doesn’t seem to be your case)


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 16, 2019)

You can either use it as a preventive measure and do what snake suggested or as others have said don't use it unless signs of high est show up. Personally, I would meet in the middle and do a very small dose and if signs of needing more arise up the dose. also Any ai is a powerful ai without proper bloodwork. stay safe.


----------



## DeathDefier (Jan 16, 2019)

Arimidex for sure imo. I’m estrogen sensetive and it controls it quickly and thoroughly.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2019)

I go by the nips..If they start getting that feeling(every juicehead knows that feeling) pop a dex or asin..done deal


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2019)

and if its bad and not working add in the nolva...Always use all human grade products from a real pharmacy


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 16, 2019)

I like Aromasin since its very lipid friendly compared to others...


----------



## loafie (Jan 16, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Also, nova only for PCT?



Yes I chose Nolvadex as my PCT instead of Clomid (alongside one of the two AI's I listed)

Is that wrong??


----------



## loafie (Jan 16, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> and if its bad and not working add in the nolva...Always use all human grade products from a real pharmacy




Im getting my AI's and SERM from AllDayChemist, I think they get their products from legit pharmacies in Turkey?


----------



## loafie (Jan 16, 2019)

snake said:


> Anastrozole (Arimidex) is easier for me to adjust on the fly. Spongy is right that you may not need it but I would start with 0.5mg once a week. If you don't need it, it will be a small adjustment to stop. If you need more, it's a small adjustment to go up to 1 mg.



Okay so this leads perfectly into another question that I had pop up in my head just now.

And that is on the 500mg dose of Test per week that Ill be on for my first cycle, I think there are two routes I can go, 

The *first *being how I can _preemptively _take an AI at a low dose (without even experiencing high E2 sides), and then halfway through my 12 week cycle doing bloods and seeing if my E2 are in a good range, and then adjust my AI dose from there

The *second* being how I hold off on taking an AI and instead just wait and be very vigilant of high E2 sides, only beginning my AI regimen *IF *I experience high E2 sides.
The only thing with this second approach being that it makes me nervous that there will be an opportunity for my E2 levels to elevate and to somehow not notice breast tissue formation, since I have read that once the breast tissue formation gets to a certain point then AI will have no chance to reverse it, and then surgical removal becomes the only option.



I appreciate everyone's feedback!


----------



## DF (Jan 16, 2019)

loafie said:


> Yes I chose Nolvadex as my PCT instead of Clomid (alongside one of the two AI's I listed)
> 
> Is that wrong??



You need Clomid & Nolva for pct.


----------



## Trump (Jan 17, 2019)

For recreational purposes?? Like a few lines of adex with a beer on a Saturday night??



Viduus said:


> Adex lasts a little longer if pinning consistency is an issue. I’d use Adex for recreational purposes.
> 
> Aromasin seems to be better with cholesterol management if your in TRT. It’s more expensive and insurance doesn’t cover it most of the time. (Doesn’t seem to be your case)


----------



## Viduus (Jan 17, 2019)

Trump said:


> For recreational purposes?? Like a few lines of adex with a beer on a Saturday night??



Yeah, it sounded funny when I typed it. My first experience was TRT so I personally consider everything else recreation since it isn’t in response to being hypogonadal. I’d call it performance enhancement but I’d be lying to myself since I’m mostly doing it for vanity. Blanked on any better word


----------



## Trump (Jan 17, 2019)

I got you, I thought you was getting high on the stuff. Was about to break open the box I have on hand and give it a whirl



Viduus said:


> Yeah, it sounded funny when I typed it. My first experience was TRT so I personally consider everything else recreation since it isn’t in response to being hypogonadal. I’d call it performance enhancement but I’d be lying to myself since I’m mostly doing it for vanity. Blanked on any better word


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 20, 2019)

Need an AI online that takes credit cards.  Any suggestions would be great. Running 500 test c and t3.  Not a nubie.  Thanks


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2019)

Beefcake said:


> Need an AI online that takes credit cards.  Any suggestions would be great. Running 500 test c and t3.  Not a nubie.  Thanks



Here is an online AI that is free!

https://inspirobot.me/


----------



## DeathDefier (Feb 20, 2019)

I’m estrogen sensitive and have great success with Arimidex lowering my E2  very quickly. Labs help determine your dosing needs.


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 25, 2019)

Besides ADC do any take credit cards?? Geo doesn't mail to pa.


----------



## November Ajax (Feb 25, 2019)

Jin said:


> Here is an online AI that is free!
> 
> https://inspirobot.me/


Clicked on the thing 951 times and no lifting-related quotes appeared. That site sucks.


----------

